# Ideas for pollywog lights



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

OK took the wife around Rabbit Island on the Pollywog with a walmart light and not enough wine. 

No flounder but stuck a stingray in self defense. She loved seeing the fish and stuff on the bottom. So.. I need to light polly up!!!

Ideas to fashion lights on the pollywog?
Here's what she looks like.


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

*a great light for little money*

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/2-pk-of-72-led-work-lights.aspx?a=519346

I have used these lights for a couple of years..lotta light, little money; and they can mount about anywhere.









doggfish

your best friend you have never met.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

You need at least one of these on each side, two on each side would light that thing up like a Christmas tree. This is a 27 watt led that works off of a 12 volt battery. One light burns for at least 7 hours on a game feeder battery although for 4 I would go with a bigger battery. You can look them up on amazon or ebay and find deals. They make different watt lights and they are about 4'' X 4'' so they dont get in the way.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Where is Rabbit Island? I know of a Rabbit creek in Theodore Al.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

The rabbit island I know is across from from the galvez launch.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

dsar592 said:


> You need at least one of these on each side, two on each side would light that thing up like a Christmas tree. This is a 27 watt led that works off of a 12 volt battery. One light burns for at least 7 hours on a game feeder battery although for 4 I would go with a bigger battery. You can look them up on amazon or ebay and find deals. They make different watt lights and they are about 4'' X 4'' so they dont get in the way.


These are what I was thinking of too


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Looks good*

Above water or underwater lights?



dsar592 said:


> You need at least one of these on each side, two on each side would light that thing up like a Christmas tree. This is a 27 watt led that works off of a 12 volt battery. One light burns for at least 7 hours on a game feeder battery although for 4 I would go with a bigger battery. You can look them up on amazon or ebay and find deals. They make different watt lights and they are about 4'' X 4'' so they dont get in the way.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Well I use them above the water. But i was told that if you want to use them below water to run some silicone around the edge of the light between the glass and housing. i like them above the water. They are small, bright, wont draw much battery and dont put out any heat. If you are concerned about bugs, I hear of people ordering some amber tint and putting on them. I havent had a problem with bugs yet.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/Light-Power-Tractor-Round-Degree/dp/B007ZGBLNW/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1377355129&sr=8-3&keywords=27+watt+led

Here is one on amazon. Its round and I have one like it. Just do a search. There are tons of them.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

dsar592 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Light-Power-T...F8&qid=1377355129&sr=8-3&keywords=27+watt+led
> 
> Here is one on amazon. Its round and I have one like it. Just do a search. There are tons of them.


How does it do for a spot light. I'm wanting a set for running lights for when I don't have my floundering lights on my boat.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Pollywog lights*

I ordered a set of those round lights, plus these from Amazon.
They are for offroad vehicles, jeeps, etc. Figured they would be durable-ish.
Now to set up the Pollywog for gigging.... need a garage project in this weather!


----------



## Jun1or (Oct 17, 2010)

what is a pollywog?


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Jun1or said:


> what is a pollywog?


 
Looks like a lil boat...We always called the lil black catfish pollywogs.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Flounder...I didn't like it as a spot light. Its nothing like a Qbeam or anything like that.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

dsar592 said:


> Flounder...I didn't like it as a spot light. Its nothing like a Qbeam or anything like that.


OK Thanks


----------

